# Daypass for a beach hotel in Dubai



## ashcloud (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

I will be for 1 day in dubai and would like to hang out in a beach hotel. I know, most of them offer a daypass.
Which hotel offers the best service and has the most beautiful resort? I've heard, Westin and Le Meridien are quiet nice, but there are also one&only, al qasr, kempinski etc.
any ideas?

thanks a lot


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

try Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai as they have lots of reviews for beach clubs etc. i haven't really been to any personally.


----------

